
Show HN: Rotor Ratings – Yelp for drone parts, build lists, comparisons - samteeeee
https://RotorRatings.com
======
ahallock
Now if only it would have some reviews for the parts, like Amazon...

~~~
samteeeee
It only launched today :) I'm hoping for community engagement...

